# Lost: Shuttle gas cash at Corn Cr 9/30



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I know this is a long shot, but apparently I dropped a folded up piece of paper labeled Blackadar Shuttle Gas with five $20s in it under my car at Corn Creek. 

Raining and blowing it was and I picked up the other parts but this must have blown under the car. Blackadar shuttled anyway because they are awesome and I caught up with them after the trip. So.....anyone? Bueller?

We launched Sunday 9/30 but the car didn't get picked up until Tuesday 10/2...FWIW.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

I will keep an eye out while steelhead fishing in the Riggins / White Bird area! With the fish numbers this year I'm almost as likely to catch a bundle of 20's.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a bummer. Bad river juju if someone pocketed it but I guess if it was a 20 blown here and another there it might not be so easy to figure out the scenario as if a wad were obviously by a vehicle.

I lost a small dry bag containing all my water clothes at Corn Creek in July, splash pants, hydroskin, shoes etc I easily get cold so I always pack clothes for all weathers. I can only think it fell off the trailer when we moved from campsite to ramp or was picked up from the ramp. I went back and scoured the place once I realized it was missing as I loaded the boat. For weeks I was hoping someone would turn it in to the Rangers. A river hex upon the person who made off with it, just a small river hex I don't want carnage just some level of discomfort or an expensive gear failure.  



W


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

I also lost a big wad of 20's on the river...so if anyone finds them please let me know.

i couldn't help myself. Hope you still had a great trip!


----------

